# ? N Scale, Identification?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Who makes this?
Heljan.....Fleischmann......Vollmer other?

I don't know, anyone?
This 6 stall round house was on a layout.
Approx. value on the used market?

Missing one vent top in the back, otherwise in great shape.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ed, that looks like the Heljan version….









The Vollmer version has a little more fine detail, along with a higher price ($159.95)….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks
I have a stack, later on I will go take a look to see what the sides are, I might have the office and door entry and the tank in my N mess somewhere.
Take note, yours might be a newer model, They might have added different stall doors and the gutters and what looks like lights over the stall doors. I would say mine is from the 80's?
I will be back later and add some more pictures, I can't remember what the sides look like and didn't take any pictures.
I am wondering what I can get or it, I don't think I will ever use it, might as well go to someone who can work it into a layout


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There is a used, built, Heljan version at the train store here….priced at $60 (CDN)…..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> There is a used, built, Heljan version at the train store here….priced at $60 (CDN)…..


Thanks, I guess we don't have too many N scale members?
I should be able to get $25. I found a round table too.
I went thru a lot of N and didn't come across the add on structures.

I also came across a big box of new track and switches, along with a bunch of slightly use track and switches.
A bunch of bridges, I don't even know all what I have, just took pictures way back when and stored them.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

You might try posting them on the N scale lawn sale site things seem to sell fast there, and no commission.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ya feebay gets between 35-60$ depending on condition and completeness.


----------

